# windows services "access denied" problems



## Anti-Hero9 (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi,
I am having some real troubles getting back on track with my laptop. 

Recently I was having some problems with ownership controls with 'My Documents' , namely I could not uncheck the "Read Only" attribute. Or I could uncheck it, yet when i reopened properties it was checked again.

So I booted up into safe mode, and switched ownership over from administrator to my user account. In the process I think I deleted the 'User or Built-in security principal' account for accessing services. 

Now maybe half of my services =
Avira ANti-Vir
Commodo Firewall etc..

will not start because of a 'Log on as...' failure.
I tried to bump the services over to start up on my User account, yet it still says 'access is denied'

I am having some trouble in figuring out what exactly to do next, and any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks.

*Note: the services dialog box that comes up upon trying to start the services in question comes up with an 
"Error 5: Access is denied"


----------



## Anti-Hero9 (Jun 3, 2008)

Follow-up
In the Services Properties box under 'Log On', I've tried switching it back and forth the "Local System account" and any other designated account under "This account..."

With the "This account..." option the error code is #1069
Local System error code is #5

I think maybe somehow the Local System account got screwed, so the permissions dont apply or cant be used for starting services up.

Anyways if anybody knows how to re-establish the Local System account maybe that would help? 
Just thinking off the top of my head here. Thanks again!

P.S. Sorry about the second post but i couldn't re-edit the first one.


----------



## bobsmith (May 4, 2009)

*Re: windows services "access denied" problems [solved]*

I could not start a particular service either and was getting the exact same access denied message error code 5.

I spent the last two days surfing the net trying to find a viable solution and found nothing. So I began digging on my own...

Here is where I started:

in regedit goto ~
System\CurrentControlSet\Services\(ServiceName)

While reviewing this parameters for this service I connected the dots...

If its compaining about access denied for the local system account, perhaps its because the folder security is not inheriting from the root drive (c:\).

The program folder path parameter was set to something like:

C:\BobsFolder\BigBob\LittleBob

By setting the appropriate security parameters (Adding the SYSTEM and USER group) for folder BibBob, my issue was resolved and I could get my services to start up.

Bob

P.S. I know there is a year b/w the original post and my own...but better late than never!


----------

